# Trans Leak, what is it?



## Dandruff461 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello. I have a 2004 Sentra 1.8 with a manual trans. At the rear of the transmission, there's a cylindrical piece that comes out, it is covered by a dust boot. it is attached to a black bar that goes all the way to the rear of the vehicle (there's also what looks like a support with a similar bar that goes along side it the whole way). i lose sight as it enters above the exhaust heat shield. The leak is coming from whatever that cylinder is inside the dust boot. I'm very mechanically inclined (work on semis for a living), but I'm unbelievably stumped as to what the heck this is so i cant look it up for a repair procedure. Anyone know what I'm talkin about? Any and all help is appreciated, Thanks in advance


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the only things I can think of that has a boot, would be the slave cylinder or the axles.. can you post a pic?


----------



## Dandruff461 (Feb 25, 2016)

I dont have a pic of my car, but heres one online. it looks like its alredy been taken a apart a little. the camera would be between the drivers front tire and the door. is pointed twards the middle of the right side of the car. in this pic it has been pulled out a bit and the bolts attaching it to the bar has been removed, but thats the thing im talkin about.


----------



## Dandruff461 (Feb 25, 2016)

in that pic the trans is from an AWD pulsar, but that part is the same and in the same location, but that second bar isnt there on this vehicle, but you get the idea


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

that pic looks like a driveshaft yoke... is this running from side to side (axle) or from front to rear?


----------



## Dandruff461 (Feb 25, 2016)

the driveshaft yoke is whats behind that bar. this pic comes from the awd model so it has one of those, but my vehicle is just fwd and doesnt have that section behind that leaking piece. the piece doesnt rotate or move. i cant understand what the hell it is


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

That's the shift linkage...I think. I don't have an '04.

http://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/part...nsmission-shift-control.html?Diagram=328_E001


----------



## Dandruff461 (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry for long time to reply, yep thats the shift linkage, confirmed the other day. why the hell does nissan send the manual shifter linkage all the way to the rear of the vehicle to come back up to the transmission!? well i guess im not the engineer. Thanks everyone, i guess i gotta figure out how to fix it now haha


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

the shift shaft seal (oem pt# 32858-6J000) runs about $10


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Yes, it runs about $10, but the labor is a whole other thing! If I'm not mistaken, you have to disassemble the trans to replace it.


----------

